# Audi R15 Plus Revealed, US Testing Program Confirmed, TAG Heuer Link-Up Confirmed



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt, March 15, 2010 – Audi will fight for victory in the Le Mans 24 Hours on June 12/13 with an evolution of the R15 TDI diesel race sports car. An extensive testing program with the revised LMP1 vehicle has just begun in the United States. 
"From Audi’s perspective, the LMP1 is the better alternative to Formula 1 because this motorsport category features technologies and developments which are relevant to production vehicles,” explains Head of Audi Motorsport Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich. "At Le Mans, efficiency is of paramount importance – and today, more than ever before, it is a key deliverable of production vehicles as well and it is one of Audi’s special strengths.”
Therefore, efficiency was a focal point during the R15 TDI evolution project – particularly in the complex area of aerodynamics. "This year, the Le Mans regulations prescribe air restrictors with a smaller diameter and reduced supercharging pressure for diesel-powered vehicles,” says Dr. Martin Mühlmeier, Head of Technology at Audi Sport. "Due to the reduction of engine power as a result of the regulations we have tried to make the car’s aerodynamics even more efficient than before and to improve the Cd value and downforce parameters.”
A late change in regulations that was announced only in November made the work of the engineers more difficult and forced Audi to completely modify the front section of the R15 TDI. Consequently, the diesel race sports car that is internally designated as "R15 plus” now has a new, distinctive face featuring a split nose. 
The entire shape of the R15 TDI’s body has been revised for maximum efficiency. The same is true for the modified cooling and fuel tank system. The V10 TDI engine has been optimized for the smaller air restrictors and reduced supercharging pressure. "Our objective was to keep power loss to a minimum despite the limitations imposed by the regulations,” explains Ulrich Baretzky, Head of Engine Technology at Audi Sport. "We managed to do that through a lot of detailed work.” The 5.5-liter power plant continues to deliver more than 440 kW.
"After Le Mans 2009, our specifications for the R15 plus listed about 20 key items,” says Dr. Martin Mühlmeier. "Efficiency and reliability were at the top of the list but we also looked at details like improved nighttime lighting of the track. We were able to meet this wish of the drivers with a new headlight concept.”
The evolution version of the Audi R15 TDI completed its roll out on the Audi test track at Neustadt (Germany) on March 3. The vehicle was subsequently flown to the United States for two weeks of in-depth testing. Before the race at Le Mans in June, Audi Sport Team Joest will complete an extensive testing program on various European race tracks and test races at the 8 Hours of Le Castellet (France) on April 11 and at the 1000-kilometer race at Spa-Francorchamps (Belgium) on May 9.
A new partner has now joined the project: the logo of the renowned watchmaker TAG Heuer will be featured on the Audi R15 TDI. Some of the brand’s fame stems from U.S. actor Steve McQueen wearing a TAG Heuer watch in the movie "Le Mans.”


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi R15 Plus Revealed, US Testing Program Confirmed, ... ([email protected])*









Inspiration?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R15 Plus Revealed, US Testing Program Confirmed, ... ([email protected])*

EP wrote on his twitter, he says that one of the 908's had a big off today. The driver is fine, but the Pug is appearantly pretty heavily trashed-though how bad isn't known. But I do have to say that having a tub written off would serve Peugeot right for their BS over the past year-especially when they're in such short supply.
But nothing for Audi at Sebring yet, though-probably testing in Homestead still-away from Peugeot's prying eyes.
As for the front end areo, it does seem that Audi was inspired by various Vampire literature(Twilight(though those vampires don't have fangs), True Blood, Vampire Kisses, et al), which is appropriate, considering how many Twilight actors own Audis. And I do have a more detailed analysis of the front end areo decisions by Audi, but it'll take up quite a bit of spece, and would probably be better as it's own post here. 
Overall, butt-ugly compared to the old R15, but I didn't think it looked so hot when it came out, nor the R10, but they grew on me. And if it helps Audi at Le Mans, then I'm for it.

_Modified by chernaudi at 3:20 PM 3-15-2010_


_Modified by chernaudi at 3:24 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi R15 Plus Revealed, US Testing Program Confirmed, ... (chernaudi)*

Got a link to that Twitter account?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R15 Plus Revealed, US Testing Program Confirmed, ... ([email protected])*

I don't have a link, but it was posted as a link in a forum I go to, though Drayson Racing and their drivers have their own Twitters. But I wouldn't read too much into that now, as I haven't found anything else about a 908 accident, and EP may have confused it for Field's massive off yesterday for all I know, though he did say that a 908 was heavily damaged in an accident yesterday.
I don't use Twitter anyways-I have way too many forums and networking sites anyways. Just reporting on what I read, but as I said, I haven't heard or read anything else about a Pug being trashed in an accident, and he could've been refering to Field's accident and confused the Lola for a 908, or, due to EP's Audi loyalties and sense of humor, could've been trying to get our hopes up. But I wouldn't read much into now right now, as the Pugs seemed fine today(though with the Lola AM slightly faster as of now).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi R15 Plus Revealed, US Testing Program Confirmed, ... (chernaudi)*

Gotcha. BTW, Pirro is now active on Twitter. I just started following him.


----------

